# Are "Lobsters" safe to feed?



## apocalypse910 (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a package of something marked as lobsters at the Asian market. They look like mini lobsters and were pretty cheap so I suspect that they are crayfish or something of the sort. I've seen crayfish listed as safe for tegus to eat but these seemed a bulkier. Are they safe for him to eat? Do I need to remove the claws or shell first or do I just give him the whole thing. I'm worried about impaction with the shell and wanted to see if there are any precautions I should take.







I also got a few other favorites - quail eggs and apple snails.
Picked up some balut & duck feet - no luck on getting him to try those yet though.

Thanks!


----------



## Dubya (Apr 15, 2013)

That is a LOT of shell. I would just give the meat. I don't know what uncooked raw lobster looks like, but I would think it is gooey and drippy like bug insides. Hell, just cook it and eat it yourself. Tegus don't need drawn butter anyway.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 15, 2013)

Those are cooked crawfish and you can feed them whole to a tegu, I give Bosco them from time to time. I would not give too many. I wouldn't worry too much about the shell. I would however worry about seasonings as they often are cooked in cajon seasonings that should not be given to tegus and no it does not wash off. Best way to tell is open the package and sniff. 

Crawfish are tasty but not like lobster and there is little meat to them.


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 15, 2013)

I feed Kirby live/raw crawfish quite often no problems with impaction. It is probably important to add that the shells harden after being cooked.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 15, 2013)

apocalypse910 said:


> I got a package of something marked as lobsters at the Asian market. They look like mini lobsters and were pretty cheap so I suspect that they are crayfish or something of the sort. I've seen crayfish listed as safe for tegus to eat but these seemed a bulkier. Are they safe for him to eat? Do I need to remove the claws or shell first or do I just give him the whole thing. I'm worried about impaction with the shell and wanted to see if there are any precautions I should take.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got duck feet?


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dubya said:


> You got duck feet?


Yes - he just ate one and absolutely loved it.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 15, 2013)

If you got duck feet, where do you buy your shoes?


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 15, 2013)

I ordered them from here- http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/266251/duck-shoes-now-available-for-sale

Looks like I won't be needing them though


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought he was laughing at Dubya's joke, lol!

As for crayfish, they are low in calcium, so add a supplement when feeding.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 18, 2013)

For the love of god - never give your tegu a duck foot. That was beyond awful. He couldn't pass it completely and required assistance. He doesn't appear to be in any distress but I'm worried that it could have injured him. The bone wasn't digested at all.


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 18, 2013)

Kirby's newest adventure lol he loved it


----------



## apocalypse910 (Apr 18, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> View attachment 6118
> 
> Kirby's newest adventure lol he loved it


 
Nice - I will need to try that with Loki.

Turned out the crayfish I got were seasoned so I'll have to get him some other good seafood to try. He adores apple snails and scallops - he won't touch most fish for some reason so I stopped looking for more seafood.

It is so fun to spoil them


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 18, 2013)

Kirby loved the soft shelled crab, loves talapia, not a big fan of salmon, squid, or frog legs


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 19, 2013)

My turtles liked cocktail shrimp. ( without the sauce...haha) are they good for tegus? I might try the scallops... what about like canned clams or other random stuff? In moderation right?


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't feed any if the cooked stuff just the raw Kirby wasn't a fan if shrimp


----------

